# hotels,motels,and pitbulls



## hell no they wont go

i know some hotels allow dogs but what do youguys think of them allowing pitbulls? me and my boy firend were planning on renting a hotel room next weekend just to kind of get away from it all but are weary about leaving onyx behind.

well my boy friend doesnt have as much of a hard time leaving onyx with someone for a night or two but im more protective every one says im too cautiouse over my dog but i dont really care. i dont know if they take proper care of him or if they dont care what he gets into or what happens to him.

i left him over my lil bros and foster dads for the weekend one time we got onyx back the first day we got him back he acted VERY strangely the once hyper out going onyx for that day or two was quiet he wouldnt speak on command for a treat and ran in his cage if you wanted to play with him with his tail between his legs.

ok to wrap things up what do you guys think of taking your pet pitbulls to a hotel or motel. i guess there would be some that wouldnt mind but if anything happend on accident or something and onyx scared some one we would be s.o.l theses days if a person gets a scratch from a dog jumping on them to greet them or pawing at them they call the police on you and tell them your dog viciously mauled them now imagin if that happened to me that would SUCK!

i know some people practically live in motles cuz i know i had to for a little while. but some let these people keep their pets i knew a lady who lived at the same motle as me she had a rottie no one seemed to care.

any ways if i finfd one that will let me take him for the weekend is it a go or no?


----------



## American_Pit13

I never leave my dogs with anyone. I sneak them in if I have to or just stay home.


----------



## Sydney

I know the sheraton will accept dogs to a certain weight they don't have a breed regulation...just check with the websites and call ahead


----------



## bahamutt99

Honestly, I don't usually say anything. If a hotel accepts pets, and they don't specifiy up front that they need a pet deposit, I just go and don't tell them. (And if they do require a deposit, I stay elsewhere, since I'm not about to pay $25 or more per dog, travelling as I do sometimes with 3 of them.) Since I'm responsible with my dogs, they never even know I'm there. That said, I haven't yet heard of a hotel that accepts pets but doesn't accept certain breeds. Doesn't mean they're not out there of course.


----------



## reddoggy

I've had to sneak dogs in before... The last time was about 10 years ago, my back hasn't been the same after climing those stairs with a 130lb husky wrapped in a sheet. If you DO find a hotel that takes dogs be sure to give them a bull shit breed name, it sucks but it's something that a pit owner has to deal with. I went to Cali a few weeks ago to do some whale watching. Had to leave one of my females with my buddy and one male and female with my grandma, would've left all with her but we have to crate -n- rotate and she can't handle it. I started getting curious about Snow P , the one I left w/ my friend so I called. He didn't even bother to call and tell me that she had the runs and had a steady flow of blood coming out of her ass! 
The story has some twists and turns but I can't go into it or I'll start a rant... Point is that you can't even trust your best friends to care for your dogs. The girl is okay now, still a mystery as to what was wrong.


----------



## PullDawgPits

We have had some problems when going to shows. I will call ahead, make sure they accept dogs, pay the stupid per dog fees and then when we get there and they see the dogs they have tried to tell us they have to stay in the vehicle. I guess cause they are pits.

Most of the regular places that we go for shows, I now have a hotel that we are used to and know we won't have a problem. But it has been an issue several times.

Stephanie


----------



## hell no they wont go

reddoggy said:


> Point is that you can't even trust your best friends to care for your dogs. The girl is okay now, still a mystery as to what was wrong.


i hear yah. i cant even trust my family. my mom lets him sit in her lap and eat off her fork when he stays over there i only found out cuz her boy friend got sick of it one day and told me. and i dont know what goes on at my brothers but onyx acts very strange when he came home those few times. id rather know whats going on with my dog then wondering if things are getting done corectly or not.


----------



## Midwest Bully

*Motel 6 will let you have pets and won't charge you extra. When travel thats the one i look for. No breed restriction, they are all welcome.*


----------



## blondie03044

If the hotel allows pets I would just leave it at that. The most that will happen is them kickin yall out. if ur really unsure I just wouldn't "flaunt" ur pup around


----------



## hell no they wont go

yeah its a sticky situation. some places say dogs welcome so you bring your pit then all of a sudden they arent so welcome.


----------



## smokey_joe

Honestly, if there's no BSL in the area, I don't see how they have the legal right to say no to certain breeds.


----------



## hell no they wont go

smokey_joe said:
 

> Honestly, if there's no BSL in the area, I don't see how they have the legal right to say no to certain breeds.


i agree but some places around here are picky about pitbulls. its not that often in ct when you will see a place that allows all breeds exept pitbulls unless its like a condominium or aprtment complexes.


----------



## geisthexe

you can have dogs at the following hotels. 
- Motel 6 
- Super 8 
- Red Roof
- Best Western
- Confort Inn
- Quality Inn
- Days Inn 
- Sleep Inn
- Econo Lodge 

Not all of these hotels take dogs at each one of them so your best choice is to call and find out if they do. As some have had bad experience with dogs and there owners but most still do. 

Deb


----------



## smokey_joe

I can understand homeowners, a lot of that has to do with insurance policies. But it doesn't seem like businesses would have the right to discriminate that way. Oh well, I guess that's just how it goes.


----------



## BlueTyco

I have to say wolfie is a road dog...and he has stayed at many hotels. We like staying at Homewood suites, candlewood hotel, and staybridge hotels. I have never had anyone say he wasn't welcome because of his breed. However we do get some funny looks when we walk through the hotel lobby. Anyway you should be find just as long as you find a hotel tht allows dogs. Wish you luck!


----------



## bahamutt99

HoJo (Howard Johnson) is dog-friendly, too. Stinky and ate up, but dog friendly. :roll:


----------



## hell no they wont go

thanks for all your advice guys!:cheers:


----------



## Laughter777

I am currently looking for apbt friendly lodging...called a dog friendly place and was told their insurance doesn't allow American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## performanceknls

I only stay at La quinta's and they allow dogs of any breed and they do not charge a deposit or an extra fee for the dogs.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

I stay at Super 8 or Days Inn both charge but they allow all breeds.


----------



## gamer

I have never had a problem when I went to shows with the hotels and the apbts. I have stayed at many different ones and never had a problem because of the breed.


----------



## leilani

me and my puppy just stayed at motel 6. i'm pretty sure they are EVERYWHERE. they also allowed our Burmese mountain dog


----------



## Aximus Prime

My APBT has stayed in a Comfort Inn before. He did well...he never barks, just sleeps in his crate so that we leave no noticeable pet hair on the bed.


----------

